# 501 C 3 dedicated to endangered tortoise species assurance colonies ?



## JeffR (Nov 15, 2021)

I would be very interested to learn from anyone who has successfully started a 501c3 dedicated to endangered tortoise species and developing assurance colonies. More interested in a conservation type nonprofit than a rescue type nonprofit.


----------



## TeamZissou (Nov 16, 2021)

You should check out the Turtle Conservancy. They have quite a few assurance colonies, including a huge group of A. yniphora. Their annual magazine, _The Tortoise_, is an enjoyable read as well. 









Turtle Conservancy


SAVE TURTLES. SAVE THE PLANET. The Turtle Conservancy is dedicated to protecting the most endangered turtles and tortoises and their habitats worldwide.




www.turtleconservancy.org


----------



## TeamZissou (Nov 16, 2021)

Here's another post from a few months ago on the topic. It started with the OP wanting to reintroduce tortoises that he raised, and ended with him setting on having endangered species as a sort of roadside attraction.






General questions regarding breeding, conservation, and assurance colonies


So I'll try to keep this short but feel free to ask any questions. I've recently discovered my passion for tortoises and have been trying to do as much research as humanly possible. As of right now I just own hatchlings and a 1 year old that seem to be doing wonderful. I plan on raising these...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Markw84 (Nov 16, 2021)

JeffR said:


> I would be very interested to learn from anyone who has successfully started a 501c3 dedicated to endangered tortoise species and developing assurance colonies. More interested in a conservation type nonprofit than a rescue type nonprofit.


Jeff. We need to talk. That is exactly what we have done with the Galapagos Tortoise Alliance. WE are also having a round table discussion on this exact topic at the TTPG conference this Thurs Evening.

Let's get together and discuss this.

Mark


----------



## turtlesteve (Nov 16, 2021)

Really sad I couldn’t make it this year. Very interested in the topic and what y’all are doing with the galops.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 18, 2021)

Good to know all this is going on!


----------



## HoosierTort (Dec 13, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Jeff. We need to talk. That is exactly what we have done with the Galapagos Tortoise Alliance. WE are also having a round table discussion on this exact topic at the TTPG conference this Thurs Evening.
> 
> Let's get together and discuss this.
> 
> Mark


Ok, this is great! Michael Thathuvaswamy and I’ve been discussing reaching out to someone from GTA for advice. I don’t know that he stayed for the round table or not. I didn’t as my ride was leaving. 
We’ve discussed things Jeremy and Tyler with TKWG and TKC.
I will send you a message. Lol


----------

